# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Adäquate Therapie für Prostatakrebs ohne durch Studien bewiesener Evidenz

## Harald_1933

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6081#post96081

Welch eine Selbstüberschätzung!

Dann die Steigerung:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...325#post100325

Der Dauerbrenner:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...328#post100328

Leeres Stroh gedroschen:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...069#post100069

Ärzte lassen sich nicht beschleunigen! 

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6553#post96553

Überheblichkeit ist kaum noch zu übertreffen:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6237#post96237

Eingleisiges Fazit:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...333#post100333




> vor mir gab es schon Verfechter der Protonen und du bist einer nach mir (wenn man die Behandlungszeiträume betrachtet) aber auch nicht der Letzte der nicht Gehör findet.


Den Protonenanbetern oder Verfechtern sei Dank. Denn ohne Eure sich ständig wiederholenden Lobgesänge für die allein seligmachende Protonen-Radiatio würde sich im Forum Langeweile einstellen. Aber es gibt auch noch ein Weiterleben ohne Protonen! Und Gehör habt Ihr sehr wohl gefunden, wenn auch mit eher weniger Zustimmung. Und daran trifft Euch eine gewisse Mitschuld.

Es kommen auch noch die klinischen Erfahrungen zu Gehör oder zu Wort:

https://www.rptc.de/de/protonenthera...n-am-rptc.html

Unter Erfahrungsberichten liest man:

Die Heilungserfolge  siehe Verhältnis Farbbalken zu schwarzen   beschränken sich zum großen Teil auf Prostata- und Mammakarzinome. Diese aber werden zu häufig therapiert, siehe Kasten. Ein Teil der gefundenen Krebszellen in der Prostata, in kleinerem Maße in der Mamma, wäre zu Lebzeiten klinisch gar nicht aktiv geworden. 

Es berichtet aber schonungslos und ehrlich Ad meliorem:
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=452&page=report

No comments!

Heaven can wait

Gruß von Harald 1933_, den es nach 14-tägiger Forumsabstinenz ob so geballter, von Selbstüberzeugung triefender Bekehrungsversuche eines eher kleinen überschaubaren Zirkels von eingleisig argumentierenden Protonenfans mal wieder motiviert hat, die Übertreibungen der aktiven Protonenverehrer anzuprangern.

Selbst habe ich mich heute lieber doch noch einmal dafür entschieden, mir noch unbekannte Orte unserer schönen Erde anzusteuern, als Trübsinn in Sachen PCa zu blasen. 

Ich wünsche allen Forumsaktivisten und stillen Mitlesern ein erholsames Wochenende.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Harald, 

sehr gute Auswahl von einschlägigen Beiträgen der Protonenbefürworter. Es gibt davon noch etliche mehr im Forum.

Ich kann dazu nur ergänzen: 
Allzu forschen Auftreten ersetzt keine Argumente und kann auch nicht über teilweise vorhandene Wissenslücken hinwegtäuschen.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich kann dazu nur ergänzen:
> Allzu forschen Auftreten ersetzt keine Argumente und kann auch nicht über teilweise vorhandene Wissenslücken hinwegtäuschen.


Hallo Roland,

vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung. Was ich nach nun 8 Tagen als erfreulich empfinde, ist die Tatsache, dass die in Rede stehenden Forumsuser wohl erkannt haben, dass weniger oft mehr ist. Ich würde meinen, dass die vorher so üppigen Diskussionen fürderhin eher in seichten Gewässern ablaufen könnten/sollten.

Dir wünsche ich weiterhin Erfolg mit der laufenden Therapierung und ein ruhiges Wochenende.

*"Wir müssen von Zeit zu Zeit eine Rast einlegen und warten, bis unsere Seelen uns wieder eingeholt haben"*
(Indianische Weisheit)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------

